# Need a checklist



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm going to look at a truck $ trailer tomorrow. It's a 1995 Ford 250 with 54,000 miles on it and a 1995 Sundowner 2 horse straight load with dressing room gooseneck. It's all set up to tow. As far as I can tell, it's been the trucks primary purpose. Their daughters are off to college, so now their selling the combo together. I love that it's all setup. I don't have worry about whether the truck can do the job. 

I do need a little checklist of what I should be looking for. I know to check the trailer brakes, pull up the matts to check to wood flooring, and look for rust. With the truck, I'm not really sure what to look for. I know Ford had a few clunker years, but I think they were after 95. Any input would be appreciated. Also, what do you all think would be a fair price for this combo?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I went to see the trailer today. Anybody know what the value of the following trailer is?

95 Sundowner Charter gooseneck with dressing room
All Steel - very heavy to haul
Wood floors in great condition
Newer tires
Good working brake system
Minimal rust - trailer was kept inside when not in use
Bells and whistles, matts, bridle hook, saddle racks, water buckets, hay bags, etc


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You lucky beotch you!! I want my own rig so badly, it sucks having to rely on others to get you and your horse around.

Trailer sounds pretty nice, I'd say about $1,000.00 - $1,500.00 for the trailer.

The truck, can't help you out there - what you can do, is run it to a shop and explain what is going on and ask them to take a thorough look to see if there's anything wrong, and if not ask them what it is worth.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sundowner is a good brand name trailer. I would say 3-5k for one that age. It sounds like it was well taken care of. Too bad its steel instead of aluminum. That's going to make it a tougher tow and eat more gas. 
As far as the truck, I rely on Kelly blue book for pricing used vehicles . New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Values & Car Prices - Kelley Blue Book


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's one on horse trailer world. 
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks


----------

